# Swing bars from No Name Archery



## XCalibre (Aug 31, 2006)

what the hell is that and what does it do?


----------



## 88 PS190 (Sep 26, 2006)

Its a swing bar!
The hold a pair of essentially V-Bars away from the riser, then the bars dangle down, but they are held down by gravity.

At the shot they are allowed to swing as the bow jumps, because they mount on bearings.

Think people used them in the 80's and still do a bit in europe.

here's one
http://www.hup-bogensport.de/eigenes.html The product is pendelspinne


----------



## JohnAnderson (Sep 11, 2006)

88 PS190 said:


> Its a swing bar!
> The hold a pair of essentially V-Bars away from the riser, then the bars dangle down, but they are held down by gravity.
> 
> At the shot they are allowed to swing as the bow jumps, because they mount on bearings.
> ...



Are they sold anywhere in the United States?


----------



## 88 PS190 (Sep 26, 2006)

UH... no?

You can make them pretty well... Its just a V bar mount that swivels.

I don't seem too many people use them. Maybe seen one ever in person in the states.


----------



## Mexican 3D (Nov 16, 2003)

$250 for that thing??  

if you tell me exactly what you want them to do, i know i can make it work for $50 or less. 

good luck!!!


----------



## 88 PS190 (Sep 26, 2006)

That's my opinion, its a round bar, with a through hole, and some flats machined on it. At the end a through bolt attaches two bars to it, so you can set your down angle on the bar. At the other end an axle goes through two bearings and into the end peices which then has threads for two V bars to attach.

You could make it outta wood!


----------



## TomG (Dec 4, 2002)

The swing bar allows you to keep the bow vertical without changing the reaction of the bow. I do not really know how to explain this but I will try.

The side rods swivel around the axis and are pointing down. If you look in the plane prependicular to the arrow, the "virtual" center of gravity is very low, keeping the bow vertical. However if you look in the plane of the bow (thru thebow and the string), the virtual center of gravity is in a normal position as the mass of the rod is applied at the pivot point of the swingbar. I hope this make some sense to non mechanical engineer... 

This is very desirable when you shoot field, where the terrain is not flat and it can be hard to keep the bow vertical. If you look at pictures drom World field you will find several people with this system.

I found some video on Sagitarius from the World FITA in the 80's with some shooter using this system. I can't remember where exactly.

At the time it is not available in the US, but as I said K1 archery is planning on getting some in and I was passing the message.

If some people have some pictures of some swing bar in use that would be great.

TomG


----------



## Mexican 3D (Nov 16, 2003)

i get the concept, however i cant understand why they are asking 250 for those. as i said, i can make a set for about $50, not exactly like it, but with the same function. i think anyone with some skills and access to a machine shop can do it, for alot less than the $250. i know for sure there isnt $20 worth of aluminium in that piece, and the bearing are not that expensive, if you want to use them. with a polished piece maybe bearings wouldnt even be necessary.

i borrowed these pics from aya's webpage:


----------



## Mexican 3D (Nov 16, 2003)

another one:


----------



## menaztricks (Apr 2, 2006)

Any videos of somebody shooting them?


----------



## TomG (Dec 4, 2002)

Mexican 3D,

It is not just a bearing, there must be a dampening (friction) of the pivot, otherwise the rods would swing too much. Most of the swingbars have an adjustable dampening.

I agree it is expensive. I am an engineer but I have no access to a machine shop... I even disigned several on solidworks but they were too complex. There is actually a lots of parts. If you can make some for $50 I would get one for sure. I think that as it is avery special item, and the volume (sales) very low, this drives the price up.

TomG


----------



## JohnAnderson (Sep 11, 2006)

TomG said:


> If you can make some for $50 I would get one for sure.


Ditto.


----------



## Mexican 3D (Nov 16, 2003)

well, ill try to design one using Inventor, and then build a prototype at the school. ill have a lot of free time after i finish my exams in a couple of days. im studying Mechanical Engineering by the way 

exactly what functions should it have?? adjustable motion? adjustable angle? something to prevent it from swinging too much?? if you can throw in some ideas it would be better and easier to design it with what you want it to have. i had only thought about it swinging freely, and maybe adjustable angle, but maybe it could swing too much, and i dont know if thats not what you want. any ideas will be considered.

another thing is, does it really needs those long arms?? i think it could be mounted on the inside of the riser using the stabilizer hole, couldnt it?? 

thanx!


----------



## 88 PS190 (Sep 26, 2006)

I think the long arms are being used to get behind on recurves, which don't have rear stabilizer holes, therefore it'd be required. i suppose if you mounted off the rear, you'd do fine with just a small amount of offset from the rear, but making it front mount would allow it to be universal...

I think you don't want to stop the motion unless you have a very large amount of travel allowed so they never HIT your stops when you fire.

Angle adjustability would make it even simpler since you would be able to just bolt the side bars up to the center.

So i'd say front mount, adjustable angle on the sides, and no stops of the motion, atleast not until say stright forwards or back, that way when you are carrying the bow they get outta the way.


----------



## TomG (Dec 4, 2002)

What was said is good, there are 2 more very important points:
- The 2 rods have to be in the same plane and move together - this means that the 2 rod attacjment have to be directly linked and aligned.
- there must be an adjustable friction mechanism - without this the rods would keep swinging, even when you are aiming - not good. Most of the system I have seen use leather or teflon washers rubbing against each other with an adjustable pressure system.

Also if you want to go one step further, you could integrate a quixk detach system... just a thought.

Good luck. Meanwhile I will get me one of these "No Name" swing bars.

TomG


----------



## Jimmy Sweden (Oct 24, 2005)

yes they are more commun here in sweden than in the united states, ive actually seen the one from no name archery in realety and most say that om most impresed with it, im shoting one of the original ones from back in the 80's but the one from no name archery is way better,
the mechanics in it (mostly to adjust the presure) are among the finest i aver seen and al of them are hand made buy a german guy and what the say about german precision is true, (the guy usually work with clocks so he knows what thes doing)
there al hand made thats part of the reasson there so expensive, one you get one tom iom sure you will notice al the qualety actually thois is the one i been talking with you about some time ago,
the only thing i dont like about no name archerys swingbar is that it hav its arms closer to thwe bow i think it ashould be as far from teh bow as possibel. but over al it isent a bad swing bar but its expensiv, 

just remember that if you are going to use short rods on it use relly heavy wights on it to get the right reaction from it,

prefered would be a pair of 25 or 26 inch long stabelisers with some wights on it i use about 175 gram on each of them. and the friction set to pretty lose.

the idea of the swing bar is that it will load you bow into a stright positon everytime and thats great for field, and that the bow will jump stright out of your hand with the end of the rods still in the same place and thats also great that means you will hit were you aim since the bow cant go anywere else than stright foreward, (given you dont push it towards one side)


----------



## 88 PS190 (Sep 26, 2006)

Can either of you quantify the friction? ie. how much stiffness is required?

I like tinkering, but would love to get close on the first try.


----------



## Progen (Mar 17, 2006)

88 PS190 said:


> Can either of you quantify the friction? ie. how much stiffness is required?
> 
> I like tinkering, but would love to get close on the first try.


Looking at the two pictures on top, it would seem that BOTH of them allow some adjustment with regards to the movement possible. There cannot be a fixed value for this because different archers will use siderods of different lengths and weights.


----------



## practice-more (Nov 10, 2005)

Looks like it could be a great idea, and I would be interested in trying one. 

BUT, I'm with Mexican 3D on this one. I have a decent amount of experience on CADD systems and a little on CNC machines. Not to mention I know a couple machinests and given a little of your imput I/they could design/build you one for a lot less than that and It would work EXACTLY the same.

I hope you are able to get one and it helps your shooting

Reguards,
Mitch


----------

